# Current Account / Offset Mortgage



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

Can anyone advise whether or not current account / offset mortgages are available for Spanish property?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_One_account


----------



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

The One account - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

oops - ignore me (not enough coffee yet)


----------

